# Thunderhead Double!



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Thursday night, Bigbucksstop & I headed up to the Thunderdome for some turkey hunting. We arrived about 7pm and immediately settled in to our surroundings. It wasn't long and we started talking turkey with Thunderhead.

Thunderhead was telling us about some birds he had scoped out. He said if we could sit still (no blind), deal with some pretty wet conditions & play our cards right, the morning would be rewarding (he even talked a little smack and said we would be done by 7am). Bigbucksstop & I had no problem reassuring him we'll do whatever it takes. At that point, our morning plans were made and our destiny set. We spent the remainder of the evening swapping hunting stories while Thunderhead dialed in his turkey calls for the morning.

I don't think any of us slept well due to the excitement of what the morning might bring. When we arrived at the spot we quickly grabbed our gear and headed out. We stealthfully crept through some pretty wet land to get to our spot. When we arrived the ground was wetter than we expected, but Thunderhead quickly improvised and set us in our spots. Keep in mind, this included Thunderhead laying flat on his stomach (that's hardcore) about 10 feet behind me.

It wasn't long and the woods started coming alive. The first gobble was distant, and I worried that the birds may have had gotten an early advantage against us. That feeling soon ended though as a gobbler sounded off much closer. When birds started flying down, that's when the real excitement started. Thunderhead started working some magic with his calls and before we knew it we had several hens and 2 toms strutting their stuff in sight. They gave us quite the show. We had some shot opportunities but held off to get them closer and better positioning with 2 hunters. We let the turkeys walk farther into the field and over a hill until they were out of sight. At this point, Thunderhead said get ready and orchestrated an amazing moment. He starts working his call (and I soon learned, when Thunderhead talks, turkeys listen) and moments later I can see a turkeys head over the horizon, then another & another. I have no idea what he was telling them, but it didn't take long for those 2 toms to zig-zag into position & BANG - BANG....2 hunters, 2 toms. Thunderhead jumps to his feet (from the belly position) and declares those birds just got THUNDERSTRUCK! After some quick and manly high fives & adrenaline induced celebratory statements, we walked out to the birds and I looked at Thunderhead and said "what time is it?&#8221; He looked at his watch and said...7am - it's exactly 7am.

The rest of the day was relaxing with breakfast being the first priority followed by a personalized tour of Thunderheads stomping grounds including squirrel & deer camp. On the way home, Bigbucksstop & I couldn't stop talking about the morning and declared it one of our top hunts ever and definitely our top turkey hunt. Thunderhead is a class act, and almost certainly part turkey.
[/COLOR] 
 























Saturdays dinner....


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats!!!! Sounds like you guys had a blast.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Great story!! Good to hear that Tom's still the King of Turkeys. Kudo's to all on a successful hunt.


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

Very cool story , sounds like an awesome experience 

Love the pics of Sat. nites dinner.... yum , yum


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Great story, hunt and pictures...........have only met him briefly, but he is quite the character.:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WOW !

That hunt was nothing short of wayyyyyyyy cool. 

Every so often the Hunt Gods will smile on you and they certainly did that morning ! 

We had a little bit of _everything_ happen. Lots of roost gobbling, hens talk'in, a wonderfull and beautiful display of mature Toms at full strut courting the girls, a walk away and call back ending in 2 birds down.

( And I didn't even have to leave my body this time. ) 

Hypox drilled his while that old Gobbler had his neck stretched out and gobbling his head off. That was pretty neat to to see.
BBS follwed suit while Tom #2 was trying to figure out what the heck just happened to his buddy.... LOLOL



All this and a beautiful morning to boot. Doesn't get any better. 

A real classic Turkey hunt. :coolgleam

I _really _enjoyed hunting with you guys. Your welcome in my camp anytime.

BTW, that cooked up bird looks GREAT !!


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

This is by far was one of the Greatest Moments of my life!!! ThunderHead working the calls was Magic, I hope one day to call half as good as he does. The whole trip was nothing but First Class, and all 3 of us had a Blast!!! This by far is something I promise the 3 of us will never forget!!! 

Thanks Again ThunderHead you definately can talk Turkey!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sweet! Great story.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Pretty cool!
Congrats all around.


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

Great story!!
Congrat's on your birds,


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That sounds like a fantastic hunt! Glad you guys had a great time with Tom. I have hunted with him a few times myself and it's always an adventure.

Thunderdome.....2 men enter, one man leaves.:lol:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That's a great hunt, nice work all of you!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you! Cool read and pictures!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Thunderhead definately is one of the best when it comes to bringing in the longbeards. Congrats to all!


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats to all , way to go!!!!


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Hey Tom, you look like John Goodman..( Roseanne show )


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Congrats guys, and nice work Tom!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on your awesome hunt and birds.


----------



## BeaverPilot (Jan 2, 2003)

awesome pics, got to hear the story first hand sat. from BBS!!!

can tell he learned alot from thunderhead, spoke very highly of him! I was even "thunderstruck"


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Makes slogging through the swamp before dawn worth it, doesn't it...LOL?

Congrats to all. Tom, sounds like you've got a great season going. 

My boys will be here Thursday. I'm saving some birds for them till they get here. First time in 15 years we will have all hunted together for anything. It will be a very special time.


----------

